# Router an Unitymedia Modem



## Agnar (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin jetzt zu Unitymedia gewechselst und wollte an das Modem eigentlich nen Router schalten. Allerdings klappt das ganze nicht so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Ich habe einen Linksys WAG200G und alternativ einen Speedport w701. 
Funktioniert es mit diesen wiklich nicht und welche Funktion müsste ein ROuter unsterstützen damit das ganze funktioniert. 
Danke schonmal fü die Hilfe

Der Titel sollte natürlich "Router an Unitymedia Modem" heißen

_Edit by Jimini: Topic korrigiert._


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Router an Unitymedia Router*

Kannst Du die Nutzerdaten im MOdem hinterlegen, oder musst Du das normalerweise vom PC aus per "Log in" machen? Normalerweise musst Du den Router halt so konfigurieren, dass er NUR Router ist.


----------



## Combi (15. Januar 2012)

hi,hab die selbe situation.
wir haben 2 pc´s aber das modem hat ja nur eine ip^^
du gehst vom modem in den router.von da in den oder die pc´s..
userdaten im router speichern...fertig..
habe nen d-linkrouter dran,auch von unity....klappt alles,2xpc und wlan für die handys....
speedport sind doch die teledoof-router,ne?!das sind die bescheidensten router die es gibt,mach da mal ne portfreigabe für ein game^^
ich kann d-link oder am besten fritzbox empfehlen...die haben wenigstens menues,die einfach sind...


----------



## Agnar (15. Januar 2012)

Danke erstmal.
Also Nutzerdaten habe ich keine, ist Kabel Internet daher weiß ich nicht wie es da geregelt ist. 
Also man muss am Router wohl einstellen, dass er seine IP dynamisch erhält und sie nicht fest ist. Dafür finde ich bei beiden Routern aber keine Einstellungen. Zurzeit hab ich das Modem an einem Notebook welches dann das Internet Signal an das Wlan weiterleitet. Das ist natürlich so auch keine dauerhafte Lösung. 
Also bräuchte ich wohl nen neuen Router oder übersehe ich da was?


----------



## dot (15. Januar 2012)

Du brauchst einen Kabelrouter?


----------



## Agnar (15. Januar 2012)

dot schrieb:


> Du brauchst einen Kabelrouter?


 Also wenn ich das mit den beiden Routern nicht zum laufen bekomme, wollte ich mir eigentlich nen neuen WLan Router holen. Aber vielleicht geht das ja doch mit denen und ich muss nur was bestimmtes einstellen.


----------



## xEbo (15. Januar 2012)

Ich hab einen WRT54Gl (Linksys) bei dem funktioniert es ohne Probleme wenn man im Webinterface umstellst von PPPoE (oder ähnliches) auf DHCP. Dann das Modem per RJ45 an den Router hängen und es funktioniert. Ob dein Router das auch unterstüzt muss man nachschauen.
Die Speedports haben doch normalerweise ein DSL Modem verbaut, da kannst du afaik das nicht ummodeln dass es läuft.


EDIT: schnelles googlen brachte dass der wag200g ein eingebautes Modem hat für adsl. Wird wahrscheinlich auch nicht funktionieren .


----------



## Agnar (15. Januar 2012)

Alles klar. Ich hab gedacht ich könnte das beim Router auch einfach umstellen, dass der das Modemsignal weiterleitet. Zurzeit bekommt er dsa ja auch quasi über Umwege vom Notebook und leitet es an den Rechner weiter. Wenn es keine Einwände gibt würde ich mir dann den hier bestellen: TP-LINK TL-WR841N 
Oder hat einer ne bessere Idee?


----------



## der_yappi (15. Januar 2012)

Einen Router (selbst MIT eingebauten DSL-Modem) kann man auch OHNE Probleme mit einem Kabelmodem betreiben (in vielen Fällen - aber auch nicht Garantiert!!!).

Meine Nachbarin ist von 1&1 zur KabelBW gewechselt und hat nur das Modem gekriegt.
Da habe ich ihr einfach den alten Fritz!Box 7270 Router (hat auch ein eingebautes DSL-Modem) drangehängt.

Denn für Kabel-Internet werden KEINE Einwahldaten im Router gebraucht. Das Modem identifiziert sich anhand seiner eigenen MAC-Adresse im System des Kabelanbieters. Darum kann man im normalen Fachhandel auch keine Kabelmodems / Kabelrouter kaufen. Oder hat schon jmd mal ne Fritz!Box 6360 Cable im Media Markt gesehen.

Nur scheint es in deinem Fall mit dem Linksys WAG200G als Router nicht zu funktionieren:
Thema anzeigen - Linksys Wag200g router mit MOTOROLA SBV5121 verbinden • Inoffizielles Unitymedia-Forum

Zitat:
_"Hallo,

um Anderen, die ebenfalls ein WAG200G besitzen, die noch offen stehende Frage definitiv zu beantworten:

Nein,  der Linksys WAG200G lässt sich leider nicht mit einem Kabelmodem  verbinden, da das WAG200G ein ADSL2+ Gateway mit integriertem DSL-Modem  ist. Das hat auch weniger mit der oftmals in Foren aufgeschnappten  fehlenden Funktion des MAC Cloonings zu tun als mit der Tatsache, dass  der WAG200G nur DSL-basierte Kapselungsmethoden unterstützt, jedoch  nicht in der Lage ist, eine auf DHCP vergebende IP-Adresse eines WAN  terminierenden CPE's (in diesem Fall dann das Kabelmodem) zu beziehen.

Hatte  selbst stundenlang versucht, meinen alten WAG200G als Router zwischen  LAN und Kabel-Modem (Cisco EPC3212) zu hängen. Der Zugriff der Clients  auf den Router war kein Problem. Eine etsprechende Verbindung zwischen  dem WAG200G und dem EPC3212 war jedoch nicht möglich. Für technisch  versierte User besteht ggfs. die Möglichkeit, auf den WAG200G eine  Linux-Version aufzuspielen (http://openwag200.sourceforge.net)  - dies ist jedoch experimentell. Keine Ahnung, ob dadurch die benötigte  Funktion der automatischen DHCP-Konfiguration des Routers  bereitgestellt wird. 

Habe jetzt einen Linksys E2000 und dieser  wird den Anforderungen meines (W)LANs mehr als gerecht. Er lässt sich  problemlos mit dem EPC3212 Kabelmodem verbinden. Auch über devolo dLan  eine sehr schöne Lösung. 

Grüße aus FFM!"_


----------



## Agnar (15. Januar 2012)

Super danke. Kann ich mir denn den oben genannten Router ohne Bedenken bestellen?
Grüße


----------



## der_yappi (15. Januar 2012)

Agnar schrieb:


> Super danke. Kann ich mir denn den oben genannten Router ohne Bedenken bestellen?
> Grüße


 Sollte klappen:
Thema anzeigen - [TP-Link TL-WR841ND] Neuen Router mit Internet verbinden • Inoffizielles Unitymedia-Forum

Auch noch ne Seite von Planet3dnow mit einer Liste welche Router mit Kabelmodems funzen:
http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=306338


----------



## Mandela0210 (18. Januar 2012)

Ich habe von Unitymedia die Fritz Box 6360. Kabelmodem und Router in einem. 4 GB Ports inklusive.
Geht ab wie die Post... ich bin 100% zufrieden. Beziehen kann man das über Untiymedia direkt. Hat Unitymedia auf Anfrage innerhalb einer Woche ausgetauscht.
Grüße


----------

